# Shipping my stuff to mx



## jhoana_pnc (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm moving to Guadalajara this upcoming month, I need a moving company to take 2 flat screen tvs that my family won't part with.... Any suggestions?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

jhoana_pnc said:


> I'm moving to Guadalajara this upcoming month, I need a moving company to take 2 flat screen tvs that my family won't part with.... Any suggestions?


You can probably purchase two new flat screen TVs in Guadalajara for less or about the same price as it'll cost you to ship them. Leave them behind. Donate them to a charitable organization. Consider it your mitzva for the week. That's my advice.


----------



## norocysuerte (Apr 21, 2012)

jhoana_pnc said:


> I'm moving to Guadalajara this upcoming month, I need a moving company to take 2 flat screen tvs that my family won't part with.... Any suggestions?


I had a laptop shipped here to me - my dear father listed the value at 1k USD and I had to pay 16% custom/duty fee on it. So in the end, it ended up costing me almost 400$ to send the laptop between the shipping cost and the customs fee. My advice: Leave them and buy new ones here.


----------



## redraidermty (May 22, 2012)

I agree. I recently moved to Guadalajara and sold pretty much everything I owned. The few things I didnt sell brought them with me and I got a red light at the border and they will guesstimate the value of the stuff if you dont have the receipts (usually high so they can tax you more). Guadalajara has plenty of stores where you can buy electronics (Sears, bestbuy, local stores).


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

norocysuerte said:


> I had a laptop shipped here to me - my dear father listed the value at 1k USD and I had to pay 16% custom/duty fee on it. So in the end, it ended up costing me almost 400$ to send the laptop between the shipping cost and the customs fee. My advice: Leave them and buy new ones here.


Well, you have convinced me, the flat screen stays here - I can use the mitzvah points also. But now a question: In addition to my laptop, I also have a desktop PC with an AIO HP, which is more powerful, of course and a half decent sound system (stereo). The desktop hardware is worth about $400, but the info, programs and data are worth much more. The stereo is not worth that much and I am sure I can find a less expensive replacement in Mexico. If I pack the desktop with the rest of my household goods I am moving to Mexico, within the six month "window", do you think it will cause a problem for me?

There are a few things we need to have moved, clothing, kitchen stuff, bed linens, very few books, tchakas and momentos, etc. I figured to pack up the desktop and put in among those things, which we will be using a mover for.

Opinons?


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Well, you have convinced me, the flat screen stays here - I can use the mitzvah points also. But now a question: In addition to my laptop, I also have a desktop PC with an AIO HP, which is more powerful, of course and a half decent sound system (stereo). The desktop hardware is worth about $400, but the info, programs and data are worth much more. The stereo is not worth that much and I am sure I can find a less expensive replacement in Mexico. If I pack the desktop with the rest of my household goods I am moving to Mexico, within the six month "window", do you think it will cause a problem for me?
> 
> There are a few things we need to have moved, clothing, kitchen stuff, bed linens, very few books, tchakas and momentos, etc. I figured to pack up the desktop and put in among those things, which we will be using a mover for.
> 
> Opinons?


Just a thought: Buy an external hard drive. They cost less than US$100 for 1 TB now.. Back up and transfer all your data from your desktop to it, then, get rid of the desktop. You can access your data from the new external drive from your laptop. As far as the programs installed on your desktop, take the installation CDs with you and install them on your laptop.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> Well, you have convinced me, the flat screen stays here - I can use the mitzvah points also. But now a question: In addition to my laptop, I also have a desktop PC with an AIO HP, which is more powerful, of course and a half decent sound system (stereo). The desktop hardware is worth about $400, but the info, programs and data are worth much more. The stereo is not worth that much and I am sure I can find a less expensive replacement in Mexico. If I pack the desktop with the rest of my household goods I am moving to Mexico, within the six month "window", do you think it will cause a problem for me?
> 
> There are a few things we need to have moved, clothing, kitchen stuff, bed linens, very few books, tchakas and momentos, etc. I figured to pack up the desktop and put in among those things, which we will be using a mover for.
> 
> Opinons?


Importing your laptop, your desk top and your sound system will require only that it be listed on the shipping papers that your mover will provide. There are really no problems moving electronics into Mexico so long as they are used and sent with your "duty free" load. The problem is when you want to ship stuff into Mexico well after your free trip.

If the stuff has data that will be hard to replace, ship it. The other option is to purchase a free standing backup drive and copy all of it on to the drive and just carry the drive (or ship it). There are a lot of places where you can purchase a used (refurbished) unit or purchase a new one. There are places here in Ajijic where they will build one for you. Just be sure it has a US keyboard and an operating system in English.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

pappabee said:


> ...
> Just be sure it has a US keyboard and an operating system in English.


Or maybe not. I bought a computer here and got a Spanish keyboard. It is a lot easier to type in English on a Spanish keyboard, than to have to use multiple keystrokes for "ñ"s and accents when typing Spanish on an English keyboard. The operating system is in both languages; its just a user preference to switch between them.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

FHBOY, are you flying or driving when you make the move? If driving, I would, and did, bring desktop as well as laptop. I tend never to trust electronics to movers anywhere if I can help it.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> Or maybe not. I bought a computer here and got a Spanish keyboard. It is a lot easier to type in English on a Spanish keyboard, than to have to use multiple keystrokes for "ñ"s and accents when typing Spanish on an English keyboard. The operating system is in both languages; its just a user preference to switch between them.


Since I'm using Dragon right now because I can't type anymore I really don't know what a Mexican keyboard would do for me. Also, all the computers that I've seen here only have one language for the operating system. At least the Windows ones do. Unless it's hidden and the system file where I can't get to it while it's on display.

I agree with posters who say, bring your computers with you. Don't ship them. Or at least bring one with you so you're not out of touch with this wonderful communicating forum.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Or maybe not. I bought a computer here and got a Spanish keyboard. It is a lot easier to type in English on a Spanish keyboard, than to have to use multiple keystrokes for "ñ"s and accents when typing Spanish on an English keyboard. The operating system is in both languages; its just a user preference to switch between them.


The operating system on my laptop is in English, but it allows me to choose various language keyboards which are easy to switch between. Right now I have it set for English, Spanish and French.


----------



## jhoana_pnc (Jun 19, 2011)

Spoke to a shipping company, haven't gotten a quote quite yet, but according to them since i have a Mexican mother we can go to the Mexican consulate and fill out a paper that will let us ship tax free.... Yay! For my mexican mother  .... And if it was my Tv I'd just leave it but it's not and we did get a great deal on it on a black Friday so we will see... Thanks everyone


----------

